# Nvidia 3-D Surrounding Technologie



## -mentalist- (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Also will mir einen neuen Grafikkarte mit Nvidia 3-D Surrounding Technologie zulegen meine Frage jetzt braucht man dafür unbedingt 2 Grafikkarten kann man da nicht einfach 2 Monitore an die 2 HDMI Steckplätze(an der Graka) einstecken und den letzten Monitor an den Dvi Steckplatz???

Vielen Dnak schon mal ab hier!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2011)

Ein Thread zum Thema reicht völlig.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/161743-suche-monitor-fuer-nvidia-3-d-technologie.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

